# Mayones. Worth the $$$? Good QC?



## Carl Kolchak (May 3, 2020)

There's a 7 string Mayones up on Reverb atm that got my attention. Never having played one myself, I was wondering how they stack up against similarly priced guitars in terms of quality of workmanship/QC, that sort of thing. Thanks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2020)

Post-2009, the quality has been on par with the better makes in the $3k+ range, stuff like ESP Original, PRS Core, Ibanez JC, etc. 

With the one caveat, that something used could have been abused and anyone can put out a lemon.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 3, 2020)

I’ve been scarred by too many pre-2009s then  Mayones are high up on my ‘most overrated’ list. In my opinion, they’re fine, well made, but nothing special. 

If someone said to me ‘Suhr or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘Suhr’. If someone said ‘PRS or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘PRS’. if someone said ‘ESP or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘ESP’... 

I think you’ve got to be riding the hype wave to buy one over the competition.

But, as I said to start with most of my experience is with older guitars and I’m almost certainly biased against them.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 3, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I’ve been scarred by too many pre-2009s then  Mayones are high up on my ‘most overrated’ list. In my opinion, they’re fine, well made, but nothing special.
> 
> If someone said to me ‘Suhr or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘Suhr’. If someone said ‘PRS or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘PRS’. if someone said ‘ESP or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘ESP’...
> 
> ...


That certainly put things in perspective for me. Much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## narad (May 3, 2020)

In terms of craftsmanship and QC, very high. 

In terms of sound, not for everyone. Those Regius a-million-piece necks are very stiff and I think that gives them a certain vibe. For comfort as well, they don't roll the fretboard edges and that gives it a certain feel too. Very Aristides-like in both of those aspects.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2020)

narad said:


> In terms of craftsmanship and QC, very high.
> 
> In terms of sound, not for everyone. Those Regius a-million-piece necks are very stiff and I think that gives them a certain vibe. For comfort as well, they don't roll the fretboard edges and that gives it a certain feel too. Very Aristides-like in both of those aspects.



Spot on.

For obvious reasons, Mayones and Skervesen had the same production track. Earlier production models had a higher level of QC failure or just overall questionable build quality (not talking Legator quality though!). The newer (I didn’t know 2009) ones are solid. I’ve owned a bunch and still have two.

I sold the NAMM Setius I had. It was just fine (no issues), and I never compared specs, but it felt played and sounded similar to my $600 first year (that low serial number tho!) Loomis. But I bonded with the Loomis and the Setius didn’t do anything special for me so I moved it.

I still have a Regius 6 negative black burst or whatever it’s called, with BKP Juggs. The build quality is impeccable and it plays and sounds quite good (for having Juggs lol). Is it just me or do Juggs sound better split with high gain? My only complaint is the top looks extremely fotoquilt fake. Like old bad MIK guitar fake. I even contacted Mayones to check because I thought I might have been scammed lol.

My Regius 7 with BKP Impulses and Piezo I got from Axe Palace when the hype was legit and they were like $4k. This is my main 7 and it crushes. I call it my DI or FRFR guitar because it just plays perfect and neutral with my Kemper or high gain tube amps like KSR.

My only complaint in general about the Regius line is every single one I’ve played always feels like a piece (or multilaminate piece) of dead wood??? They always sound cold and sterile. Which works really well I guess for chugs and shreds. There’s no coloring from the materials. None of the adjectives used to describe other guitars work. E.g. No maple snap. It’s like a neutral machine that will sound exactly like whatever preset you use in your Kemper or AxeFX. I’m not a tonewoodslut... I’ve always wanted to try their Tele style guitars. But I feel like if they’re anything like these they’d be sterile and lack all the snap, twang, or chime that makes a Tele sound like a Tele?

I have no experience with the other models like Duvell, but I’ve heard they are very different from the Regius in tone and feel?


----------



## bzhang9 (May 3, 2020)

Overrated, therefore overpriced if you are not in EU and can get them for cheap

Also depends on the model, regius is a higher tier than setius

If you say regius then for 3k I'd rather get many other 7s - JC, aristides, petrucci, etc


----------



## Sdrizis89 (May 3, 2020)

I own a Mayones Duvell 7 from 2017/18 and it’s build quality is incredible. It sounds amazing and I will definitely be buying more. I personally love the way the neck feels. It is on par or better than my custom shop Jackson’s, USA Jackson’s, Gibson’s, and Suhr Modern in terms of quality and playability. All great instruments.


----------



## narad (May 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> My only complaint in general about the Regius line is every single one I’ve played always feels like a piece (or multilaminate piece) of dead wood??? They always sound cold and sterile.



Yea, I forgot exactly what @StevenC called my Regius. Something ilke "the deadest guitar I've ever played". It is pretty though:







But yea, it does sound sterile, but another guy was over playing some guitars. While I was walking around in the kitchen I was thinking, man, that sounds good -- it was the Regius. Tons of gain, metal sound. It doesn't have to be a bad thing, but the thought of using this for classic rock or blues... no way. It's not pretty or musical sounding. It's clinical.


----------



## jephjacques (May 3, 2020)

They're my favorite guitars that are still made of wood. I've seen a couple Duvells that had build issues but every other one I've ever played or owned has been flawless. If you want a traditionally built extended range guitar I don't think there's a better non-boutique builder out there. Now that they're easier to find on reverb and in the states their price has gotten a lot more reasonable for non-Europeans as well.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2020)

narad said:


> Mayones - It's not pretty or musical sounding. It's clinical. *©*



^nailed it!

PS someone register "This Time it's Clinical" before Misha uses it for a Mayones ad. Oh wait, nevermind...


----------



## secretpizza (May 3, 2020)

Really fantastic guitars. I’ve owned a few (all 2014 or more recent) and the build quality has been pretty unparalleled in my experience - stands toe to toe with the Cu24s I’ve owned and every Suhr Modern I’ve had. The Regius is definitely a metal guitar; I can’t really comment on how they handle other stuff because I never planned to use mine for anything other than metal. But my Regius Core 6 is one of the finest looking guitars I’ve ever seen, and it’s bar none the best metal guitar I’ve ever owned. Fast as hell to play, insanely low action, and surgically tight tones. If you’re looking for metal stuff, you can’t go wrong with a more recent Mayo.


----------



## StevenC (May 3, 2020)

bzhang9 said:


> Overrated, therefore overpriced if you are not in EU and can get them for cheap
> 
> Also depends on the model, regius is a higher tier than setius
> 
> If you say regius then for 3k I'd rather get many other 7s - JC, aristides, petrucci, etc


Do you have a line on these cheapo Mayos?


----------



## Carl Kolchak (May 3, 2020)

And the Duvell models?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> And the Duvell models?



The regular pre-2019 Duvell models are nothing special, and kind of feel weird without a forearm contour, the early ones had wonky neck pocket geometry too. 

I haven't seen any new models in person yet.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The regular pre-2019 Duvell models are nothing special, and kind of feel weird without a forearm contour, the early ones had wonky neck pocket geometry too.
> 
> I haven't seen any new models in person yet.



Not true. I believe Wired Guitarist said Duvells were the greatest guitar ever made, especially for both metal and non metal applications.


----------



## narad (May 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Not true. I believe Wired Guitarist said Duvells were the greatest guitar ever made, especially for both metal and non metal applications.



Immediately before announcing a limited run of Duvells to take margins on?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Not true. I believe Wired Guitarist said Duvells were the greatest guitar ever made, especially for both metal and non metal applications.



Are you sure they didn't mean ever _sold_ [by them]?


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2020)

I remember seeing those Duvell Kuato avocado vomit bursts and thinking they were awesome at the time. Much like a tattoo I'm glad I slept on it before buying. Imagine waking up next to that.


----------



## ramses (May 3, 2020)

Carl Kolchak said:


> There's a 7 string Mayones up on Reverb atm that got my attention. Never having played one myself, I was wondering how they stack up against similarly priced guitars in terms of quality of workmanship/QC, that sort of thing. Thanks.



Given the price range of a Regius, I would prefer Suhr or PRS or Tom Anderson.

Of course, if you are in love with how the look — and they do look nice — ...


----------



## spudmunkey (May 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I remember seeing those Duvell Kuato avocado vomit bursts and thinking they were awesome at the time. Much like a tattoo I'm glad I slept on it before buying. Imagine waking up next to that.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 3, 2020)

Surprised they went with this guy for a sig...


----------



## Dudley (May 3, 2020)

Currently own a slew of ESP’s, an Aristides and a PRS and can safely say that the Mayones guitars I own are by far my favourite. Nothing wrong with those other guitars, but the Mayones just feels like playing a piece of art and raises a smile every time I pick one up.

It’s all personal preference of course, but I’m yet to try anything that’s ‘better’ in terms of build quality. My Regius and Regius Core Classic are perfect, the Duvell Elite I owned was the same build quality but I just preferred the Regius vibe and aesthetic much more. The Duvell feels like a guitar it would be weird to play anything but metal on, so much attack and very one-dimensional, whereas a Regius and especially the Core Classic feel a bit more versatile.

Maybe the pricing outside of Europe makes it a different story, but they’re so much more bang for your buck in the UK than a Suhr and at over a grand less starting price point for a Regius vs a PRS it’s almost a no brainer, especially now they come with Hipshot bridges and stainless steel frets as standard. They’re typically not trying to cater to the same players ofcourse, so apples vs oranges I guess.

Not sure I agree on the ‘clinical’ thing either. Aristides sure, but I’d just say Mayones is very ‘precise’ sounding. With a set of pickups that don’t slam your amp or AxeFX hard they’re just as capable of all the dad rock tone descriptors you could want.


----------



## rowsi (May 3, 2020)

It makes me sad, that many people forget the Setius when talking about Mayones.

It was in 2015. Little rowsi was hell-bent to order a Mayones Regius (before the Core models and even the Duvell I guess?). Little rowsi went and visited a shop which carried two Regius and a Setius at that time. Little rowsi didn't even look at the Setius, little rowsi wanted that juicy Regius and just tried it out only obligatory. Lo and behold: That guitar wasn't nice. The edge of the body dug painfully in little rowsis arm. And the sound from the guitar speakers did not please little rowsis ears in any way. It lacked bottom, it lacked juice, it lacked "something". The second Regius in that shop was not one bit better. Stupid edge hurting my arm and the sound was meh.
Now, there was this Setius there. It was nothing fancy, it was a Setius Alpha. They sold those for a short time back then: Completely matte black, 1 pickup, 1 volume. As barebones as they come. However, that beast was pleasing little rowsi. The body contour felt nice, the matte finish was silky smooth to the touch and that guitar had some serious balls! Chugging (before anyone said chugging) away in drop D was damn fine and the guitar oozed a juicy warm tone. Mr. owner, little rowsi wants to order a Setius here! I received the guitar in december 2015 just before christmas. Still my favorite (well, there is no competition, besides an age old MIM Tele[which kicks ass in its own right], but still!)

Since then I installed a pair of BKP Black Dogs which complement it nicely and I installed an ABM TOM. The stock TOM Mayones installs (installed back then) on these things is just dirt cheap soft scrapmetal. The saddles of that stock bridge were badly indented from the strings. The ABM bridge however is indestructible. In hindsight I might have ordered the Hipshot bridge, but I didn't even know that was an option back then.

The moral of the story: Buy a Setius.

Edit: Yes, I had a beer before writing this.


----------



## Kovah (May 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Spot on.
> 
> For obvious reasons, Mayones and Skervesen had the same production track. Earlier production models had a higher level of QC failure or just overall questionable build quality (not talking Legator quality though!). The newer (I didn’t know 2009) ones are solid. I’ve owned a bunch and still have two.
> 
> ...



Must be the BKPs. I wouldn't say my mayos sound sterile and I can clearly hear the difference between swamp ash/black limba bodies.


----------



## oracles (May 3, 2020)

I cant objectively fault them in terms of build quality, every one I've played has been consistently well built, they just dont do anything for me. I find the Regius uncomfortable to sit with and play, but that's a personal thing. 

The only real negative point for me is their finish work, particularly bursts. They regularly shit the bed with their finishes, especially the older ones. Their stains are fine, but a lot of their bursts are just rough.


----------



## noob_pwn (May 4, 2020)

played a bunch owned by some bands that I've toured with and the build quality seemed to be fantastic. Not really my thing but I'm sure they are great if that's what you're after


----------



## nightlight (May 4, 2020)

I own a couple a Regius Core 7 and a Regius 6. Both are impeccable guitars.

Are they better than other brands? The more I think about it, the quality in that price range is usually really good, otherwise companies' reputations would take a beating. 

For a while I though I liked the Regius 6 as my #1 axe, but now I like my Caparison Horus HGS. It's just a different sound, different construction, different needs. 

As far as Mayones being sterile/clinical, I'd put that down to the pickups in the guitars in question rather than the wood or construction. 

The build quality is definitely top notch.


----------



## StevenC (May 4, 2020)

Dudley said:


> Maybe the pricing outside of Europe makes it a different story, but they’re so much more bang for your buck in the UK than a Suhr and at over a grand less starting price point for a Regius vs a PRS it’s almost a no brainer, especially now they come with Hipshot bridges and stainless steel frets as standard. They’re typically not trying to cater to the same players ofcourse, so apples vs oranges I guess.


Citation needed. A Regius is more expensive than a Suhr Modern or CU24 in the UK.


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Citation needed. A Regius is more expensive than a Suhr Modern or CU24 in the UK.



Ya, Mayones really isn't much cheaper in the EU than the US. Everything from the US is just much more expensive in the EU/UK.


----------



## Dudley (May 4, 2020)

StevenC said:


> Citation needed. A Regius is more expensive than a Suhr Modern or CU24 in the UK.



I didn't say they were cheaper than Suhr's, I said they were better bang for your buck. This is subjective of course but I always think of getting Hipshot hardware and pickups from Fishman/Bare Knuckle/Seymour Duncan etc., neck-through construction, binding etc. as being that 'bang for your buck' and to me they feel like a more high performance guitar, you may not. A Duvell would be closer spec-wise but still cheaper, I think. Turns out though after a quick look that they actually are cheaper in many cases too, though.

Here are 4 Regius models, though there are plenty more available, from 2 retailers as an example that are cheaper:

https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...es-regius-7-trans-dirty-green-burst-rf1805443
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/prod...ones-regius-6-trans-dirty-red-burst-rf1908866
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/180904332129006-2404714--mayones-regius-7-natural-rf1810604
https://www.peachguitars.com/guitars/electric-guitars/solid-body/mayones-regius-gothic-7.htm

'Standard' Regius cost is around £2500. Non-10 top PRS CU24's are ranging from £3150 to £3500. The lower priced ones have been in stock for years and either reduced because of this or are still being sold at the lower price point they were at the time they were new. A few years ago a standard Regius was £2200 from GG, so still a big price difference. I'm more a McCarty fan so don't track CU prices, but Mayones definitely come in at way less than a 594 unless you're adding options that come with an up-charge. An upgraded top on a Regius still works out a lot cheaper than a 10 top McCarty though.

Looking at GuitarGuitar, 15 of the 17 Suhr Moderns they have are either roughly the same price or more expensive and 1 is a discounted ex-demo model. From other UK retailers they're much more expensive from what I've seen.

Mayones in general in the UK are cheaper still if you buy from a European seller than GuitarGuitar, and the service is a damn sight better too... I've bought some from GuitarGuitar but if you buy from some of the great sellers in the Netherlands or Belgium in particular you'll get a Mayones for even less still. For my last Regius I went for the Core Classic (up-charge over the flat top model), high grade birdseye maple fretboard (up-charge), Hipshot bridge before they became standard (up-charge) and Bare Knuckle pickups (up-charge) and it still came out cheaper than the lowest priced CU24 would be over here and a crazy amount cheaper than ordering that same specced Mayones from a UK dealer. Just works out better to buy in Euros.


----------



## jephjacques (May 4, 2020)

Yeah their prices in the UK really suck, I've looked at a few on guitarguitar and they're brutal when priced in the pound. When I've bought in Europe it's been from either Omega Music in Belgium or Metal Guitar in Paris, much more reasonably priced there.


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

imo they are not worth the money, my OCD ticks when I see pickup alignments issues, especially on $3k+ guitar 
https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/180904332129006-2404714--mayones-regius-7-natural-rf1810604





also saw plenty of Setiuses with fretts popping through the clearcoat finish on the sides of the neck


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

oversteve said:


> imo they are not worth the money, my OCD ticks when I see pickup alignments issues, especially on $3k+ guitar
> https://www.guitarguitar.co.uk/product/180904332129006-2404714--mayones-regius-7-natural-rf1810604
> 
> 
> ...



The strings are directly above the poles on the bridge pickup, so what does this really leave as an explanation?






Like a trem-spaced bridge pickup in the neck? Or the neck pickup height higher on the bass side than the treble side? I can't understand how this is a build problem given that the actual pickup route looks perfect.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> I can't understand how this is a build problem



It’s not. It’s just something people online point out when they don’t understand how string spacing works.

Nothing has perfectly aligned neck poles because pickups with those dimensions don’t exist.

They only make a single 7-string pickup spacing and unless you order matching bridge and nut spacing/width there’s going to be a variance.


----------



## Dudley (May 4, 2020)

jephjacques said:


> Yeah their prices in the UK really suck, I've looked at a few on guitarguitar and they're brutal when priced in the pound. When I've bought in Europe it's been from either Omega Music in Belgium or Metal Guitar in Paris, much more reasonably priced there.



Until last year GuitarGuitar were the only UK dealer and they really gouged people on prices. Some of the up-charges they quote for options are insane compared to what the actual suggested up-charge is that Mayones list in their catalogue to dealers. 

Omega Music is awesome, they usually have some great builds in stock and David is just an absolute stand-up guy, one of the nicest dudes I’ve ever came across in my whole guitar-buying life.


----------



## Musiscience (May 4, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I remember seeing those Duvell Kuato avocado vomit bursts and thinking they were awesome at the time. Much like a tattoo I'm glad I slept on it before buying. Imagine waking up next to that.



I'm glad I didn't. Maybe it's just the one I got, but it's right up there with the best Suhrs, EBMMs and PRSi I owned. 

Color and finish are very subjective, so let's not act all superior over one, shall we?


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

Love is blind?


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> The strings are directly above the poles on the bridge pickup, so what does this really leave as an explanation?
> 
> Like a trem-spaced bridge pickup in the neck? Or the neck pickup height higher on the bass side than the treble side? I can't understand how this is a build problem given that the actual pickup route looks perfect.



it's not about the pole spacing, the route is ok, the one who attached the neck pup shifted it to the right (trebble) side



MaxOfMetal said:


> It’s not. It’s just something people online point out when they don’t understand how string spacing works.
> 
> Nothing has perfectly aligned neck poles because pickups with those dimensions don’t exist.
> 
> They only make a single 7-string pickup spacing and unless you order matching bridge and nut spacing/width there’s going to be a variance.



it is a build problem, someone drilled the holes for pickup mounting a few mm away to the side from where they should be

it's a pretty cheap and easy fix but what bothers me is such things passing the QC on pretty high end guitar


----------



## KnightBrolaire (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> Love is blind?


considering people like the tyler headstock, I'd say so


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

oversteve said:


> it's not about the pole spacing, the route is ok, the one who attached the neck pup shifted it to the right (trebble) side
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not even a ”fix”, you just nudge it over a hair if it really bothers you. It's just two screws and a bit of foam. It happens in transport all the time. 

It's a complete non-issue being posed as some sort of ”gotcha”. Might as well complain about stock string gauge.


----------



## protest (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The regular pre-2019 Duvell models are nothing special, and kind of feel weird without a forearm contour, the early ones had wonky neck pocket geometry too.
> 
> I haven't seen any new models in person yet.



Yea I sold my Duvell because the lack of contour made it super uncomfortable for me to play. Overall though it was a nice guitar. The neck was great.


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's not even a ”fix”, you just nudge it over a hair if it really bothers you. It's just two screws and a bit of foam. It happens in transport all the time.
> 
> It's a complete non-issue being posed as some sort of ”gotcha”. Might as well complain about stock string gauge.


you can nudge the pup in the pickup ring, I don't see how a screwed in pup can move "in transport" from side to side especially this much with the screws tightly fixed in the wood


----------



## Dudley (May 4, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> considering people like the tyler headstock, I'd say so



god, if ever there was something that needed killing with fire... looks like it’s already been tried and failed with some of their body finishes, though...


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

KnightBrolaire said:


> considering people like the tyler headstock, I'd say so



Fair enough - that is an awfully large glass house I'm living in.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> Color and finish are very subjective, so let's not act all superior over one, shall we?











narad said:


> Love is blind?


----------



## Musiscience (May 4, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



Guess I've found a superior being. Please lead us poor sheep with your superior tastes and opinions. 

Guess I'm just having a bad day, but some people really makes me loose a little faith in humanity.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

oversteve said:


> you can nudge the pup in the pickup ring, I don't see how a screwed in pup can move "in transport" from side to side especially this much with the screws tightly fixed in the wood



Fresh medium density foam can expand and contract in shipping and pickups are fairly heavy. A good bump can mess with alignment. 

But regardless, it has nothing to do with the actual build quality, even if installed slightly one way or the other. Pickups aren't optical, and there’s nowhere near enough room to make a difference tonally. Again, you'll never get it perfectly aligned.

As for ”fixing” it, you loosen them both a couple turns and push in the direction you want it to go. You don't even have To re-drill.

It just seems like such a weird thing to discount a whole brand that makes hundreds of guitars over.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> Guess I've found a superior being. Please lead us poor sheep with your superior tastes and opinions.
> 
> Guess I'm just having a bad day, but some people really makes me loose a little faith in humanity.



Jesus man chill I'm joking. I post a guitar that I think is ugly and a person who happens to have that exact guitar is gonna this butthurt?

Dude, I actually own a Gibson Robot guitar. (And I love it.)

And a bunch of these (T25, T26, T27, T60)... they're called boat anchor guitars for a reason.






tl;dr


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

Fixed. If you just get pickups without poles they become a good brand again:


----------



## Musiscience (May 4, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Jesus man chill I'm joking. I post a guitar that I think is ugly and a person who happens to have that exact guitar is gonna this butthurt?
> 
> Dude, I actually own a Gibson Robot guitar. (And I love it.)
> 
> ...



Sorry man, just having a shit day. My bad. 

Take care!


----------



## USMarine75 (May 4, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> Sorry man, just having a shit day. My bad.
> 
> Take care!



Fuck the internets... Go enjoy some tasty shreds on that guitar!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> Fixed. If you just get pickups without poles they become a good brand again:



Nah, they didn't line up the knobs with where I expect zero to be. Fucking rubbish.


----------



## bzhang9 (May 4, 2020)

If I were in the US looking for a generic-ish NT 7/8 string with figured top, SS frets, and hip shot hardware, I'd get a used DC700/800 or something for <1k with a forearm contour

I mean how much more "quality" can you possibly get for 3x the price on a mayo


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Nah, they didn't line up the knobs with where I expect zero to be. Fucking rubbish.



And the saddles aren't in a straight line across the bridge. That's a tell-tale sign of shoddy QC.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> And the saddles aren't in a straight line across the bridge. That's a tell-tale sign of shoddy QC.



Also, who the fuck leaves the switch in the middle? Gross.


----------



## narad (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Also, who the fuck leaves the switch in the middle? Gross.



Honestly though, look at how well the ash grain lines up with the bridge screws -- one line per screw, except the middle one, which has one on each side. +1 Mayones


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

narad said:


> Honestly though, look at how well the ash grain lines up with the bridge screws -- one line per screw, except the middle one, which has one on each side. +1 Mayones



Nothing will ever make up for the strings not being perfectly perpendicular with the ”fancy line” on the Fluences. Nothing.


----------



## xzacx (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> But regardless, it has nothing to do with the actual build quality, even if installed slightly one way or the other. Pickups aren't optical, and there’s nowhere near enough room to make a difference tonally. Again, you'll never get it perfectly aligned.



This line of complaint makes me wonder how people think string bending is possible without losing the signal.


----------



## kamello (May 4, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> I remember seeing those Duvell Kuato avocado vomit bursts and thinking they were awesome at the time. Much like a tattoo I'm glad I slept on it before buying. Imagine waking up next to that.



I srsly don't know what the hell John Browne was thinking, his purple Duvell in the other hand seems awesome

Regarding the question; the US prices for mayo are insane, I can even find them cheaper here in Chile which is a rarity that only happens with 2-3 brands, as we have a similar situation with prices like the one in Australia
If I was in the US looking for a Metal guitar I would look for EBMM, Murican Jackson, ESP, or......... Kiesel (but used, no way I would give money to Jeff)

now, regarding quality; the Mayos I tried were perfect in every sense, but personally I enjoyed the EBMM's I played a lot more


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Fresh medium density foam can expand and contract in shipping and pickups are fairly heavy. A good bump can mess with alignment.
> 
> But regardless, it has nothing to do with the actual build quality, even if installed slightly one way or the other. Pickups aren't optical, and there’s nowhere near enough room to make a difference tonally. Again, you'll never get it perfectly aligned.
> 
> ...



You can't move it this much to compensate that shift unless they drilled the holes in the lugs around 6-7mm in diameter which I highly doubt, to properly shift it you will have to fill the original holes and re-drill them.

It has to do with a poor QC, I can expect that on some cheapo indo guitar, not on a $3k+ semicustom, and I've seen worse from them on even more expensive regiuses where even the pickup routes or bridge was shifted to the side. If you think these things are ok for a high end gear then seems like I can't do anything here


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

xzacx said:


> This line of complaint makes me wonder how people think string bending is possible without losing the signal.


Once again, I'm not complaining about the tones, I know it doesn't affect anything, what bothers me is someone drilling the holes in the wrong place and someone from QC passing it on a high end gear


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

oversteve said:


> You can't move it this much to compensate that shift unless they drilled the holes in the lugs around 6-7mm in diameter which I highly doubt, to properly shift it you will have to fill the original holes and re-drill them.
> 
> It has to do with a poor QC, I can expect that on some cheapo indo guitar, not on a $3k+ semicustom, and I've seen worse from them on even more expensive regiuses where even the pickup routes or bridge was shifted to the side. If you think these things are ok for a high end gear then seems like I can't do anything here



Eh, I've been at the high end guitar game for a long, long time. If this bothers you, don't buy anything, because I've seen plenty, typically far worse, on just about every brand. All of them. In three decades I can maybe think of one or two brands where I've never seen something without issue.


----------



## oversteve (May 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, I've been at the high end guitar game for a long, long time. If this bothers you, don't buy anything, because I've seen plenty, typically far worse, on just about every brand. All of them. In three decades I can maybe think of one or two brands where I've never seen something without issue.


well, that just makes all of them having low QC standards and if someone is ok with that then I've got bad news for them 

p.s. I had my share of expensive instruments too so I don't judge them from the photos only as you might have thought


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 4, 2020)

oversteve said:


> well, that just makes all of them having low QC standards



No, it means that a lemon gets out every so often. It just happens.


----------



## Viginez (May 4, 2020)

Musiscience said:


> I'm glad I didn't. Maybe it's just the one I got, but it's right up there with the best Suhrs, EBMMs and PRSi I owned.
> 
> Color and finish are very subjective, so let's not act all superior over one, shall we?


i actually like that much better than your typical granny furniture tops


----------



## Vegetta (May 4, 2020)

Been Drooling over a couple of Duvell 6ers on reverb but I am left wondering how much better they would be than a Merrow Artist mk3. For double(+) the price I doubt they would be twice as good. But they do look KILLER.


----------



## rowsi (May 4, 2020)

Just to get this out of the way: The finish on my Setius is fantastic. The neck and back are are in a matte natural finish. I could poke into the grain of the mahagoni if I wished to, because the coat is so thin. But it was ground ever so smoothly. Sometimes I rub my face on the back of the guitar because it feels so good. Yes I do. I am a guy who rubs his face on his guitar because it is just feeling this nice. Judge me.


----------



## RiksRiks (May 5, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I’ve been scarred by too many pre-2009s then  Mayones are high up on my ‘most overrated’ list. In my opinion, they’re fine, well made, but nothing special.
> 
> If someone said to me ‘Suhr or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘Suhr’. If someone said ‘PRS or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘PRS’. if someone said ‘ESP or Mayones?’ I’d say ‘ESP’...
> 
> ...



I'd love to agree with you but I played a little too many unimpressive ESPs, with wonky side dots and everything... 

Haven't played enough PRS and Suhr to compare, but the Regius I've played were all pretty much in the same QC ballpark as the aforementioned. I personally don't dig PRS a lot so if the same question was asked to me I would choose between Suhr and Mayo.


----------



## possumkiller (May 5, 2020)

RiksRiks said:


> I'd love to agree with you but I played a little too many unimpressive ESPs, with wonky side dots and everything...
> 
> Haven't played enough PRS and Suhr to compare, but the Regius I've played were all pretty much in the same QC ballpark as the aforementioned. I personally don't dig PRS a lot so if the same question was asked to me I would choose between Suhr and Mayo.


When people say this kind of stuff about ESP, I always wonder if they are talking about actual ESPs or LTDs. I have yet to come across a Japanese ESP (or Edwards for that matter) that was not well made. 

I have been here for two years now and still have not visited Mayones or Skervesen. Jesus time is going too fast. I will definitely have to finally go and try these out after the lockdowns are lifted.


----------



## RiksRiks (May 5, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> When people say this kind of stuff about ESP, I always wonder if they are talking about actual ESPs or LTDs. I have yet to come across a Japanese ESP (or Edwards for that matter) that was not well made.
> 
> I have been here for two years now and still have not visited Mayones or Skervesen. Jesus time is going too fast. I will definitely have to finally go and try these out after the lockdowns are lifted.



I'm talking ESP, E-II series so probably not the best samples, as the older ones tend to be more solid. But no, I wasn't talking about an LTD or even Edwards for that matter.

I'm definitely not saying they're bad, I'm just saying the ones I've played didn't put up with other high end brands I've played. My sample could be too small so YMMV.


----------



## cip 123 (May 5, 2020)

kamello said:


> I srsly don't know what the hell John Browne was thinking, his purple Duvell in the other hand seems awesome


That Juice Burst is a tribute to Justin Lowe from After The Burial, that's what he was thinking.


----------



## Estilo (May 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, I've been at the high end guitar game for a long, long time. If this bothers you, don't buy anything, because I've seen plenty, typically far worse, on just about every brand. All of them. In three decades I can maybe think of one or two brands where I've never seen something without issue.



This is why IMO the most logical step is to get something mid-range and equip yourself with DIY skills. There is always space for high-end gear, but I've been on and off the hobby the past decade or so, and at this point in life I doubt I'll ever see a dime off of it, my rational brain just can't justify it. It helps to try before you buy, but that option, along with purchase returns, aren't always available where I am at.


----------



## mbardu (May 5, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, I've been at the high end guitar game for a long, long time. If this bothers you, don't buy anything, because I've seen plenty, typically far worse, on just about every brand. All of them. In three decades I can maybe think of one or *two brands* where I've never seen something without issue.



Do both of those brands start with the letter "A"  ? 

From what i can tell, some of the super boutique handmade high end actually is even _more_ prone to imperfections due to a lot of one-offs and lack of volume.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Do both of those brands start with the letter "A"  ?
> 
> From what i can tell, some of the super boutique handmade high end actually is even _more_ prone to imperfections due to a lot of one-offs and lack of volume.



One begins with an ”A” but it might not be who you think, and I'm sure there are others, but you're not going to see them too often anyway. 

The old school bespoke builders know that it's better to toss the stuff that isn't up to par, and build it into their five (or near it) figure price tags. 

The newer generation (and plenty of the last, and I'm sure more than a fair share of the next) doesn't always see it that way, and the market is such that they can't always rely on that sort of structure. 

That said, there are some shining stars.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 6, 2020)

mbardu said:


> Do both of those brands start with the letter "A"  ?
> 
> From what i can tell, some of the super boutique handmade high end actually is even _more_ prone to imperfections due to a lot of one-offs and lack of volume.





MaxOfMetal said:


> One begins with an ”A” but it might not be who you think ...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


>



Modern, MIJ Arias are fucking killer. 

I wish they'd bring back some cool shapes.


----------



## mnemonic (May 6, 2020)

rowsi said:


> It makes me sad, that many people forget the Setius when talking about Mayones.
> 
> It was in 2015. Little rowsi was hell-bent to order a Mayones Regius (before the Core models and even the Duvell I guess?). Little rowsi went and visited a shop which carried two Regius and a Setius at that time. Little rowsi didn't even look at the Setius, little rowsi wanted that juicy Regius and just tried it out only obligatory. Lo and behold: That guitar wasn't nice. The edge of the body dug painfully in little rowsis arm. And the sound from the guitar speakers did not please little rowsis ears in any way. It lacked bottom, it lacked juice, it lacked "something". The second Regius in that shop was not one bit better. Stupid edge hurting my arm and the sound was meh.
> Now, there was this Setius there. It was nothing fancy, it was a Setius Alpha. They sold those for a short time back then: Completely matte black, 1 pickup, 1 volume. As barebones as they come. However, that beast was pleasing little rowsi. The body contour felt nice, the matte finish was silky smooth to the touch and that guitar had some serious balls! Chugging (before anyone said chugging) away in drop D was damn fine and the guitar oozed a juicy warm tone. Mr. owner, little rowsi wants to order a Setius here! I received the guitar in december 2015 just before christmas. Still my favorite (well, there is no competition, besides an age old MIM Tele[which kicks ass in its own right], but still!)
> ...



Do you remember if that ABM bridge was a drop-in replacement for the stock TOM or did it need any work? 

I have a 2013 Setius still with the stock TOM (Sung Il brand if I recall) and I’ve always kinda wanted to replace it, but I never had the motivation to look up all the various dimensions. 

It’s a fantastic guitar but I never reach for it as much as I reach for my Regius and other 7’s, so I’m just looking for stuff I can do to make it more enjoyable to play.


----------



## rowsi (May 6, 2020)

mnemonic said:


> snip



That was a drop-in replacement. I could have mounted it on the bolts that were installed by the manufacturer, but I wanted to go the whole way. I had a local luthier replace the bushings with the ABM parts. This is the right bridge for you:

https://abm-guitarpartsshop.com/ABM...s-Steel/ABM-2506s-Steel::281.html?language=en

I already had the same bridge made completely from brass, but I didn't like that on the Setius. After contacting ABM about my wishes and needs I ordered a steel bridge body with notched brass saddles in black chrome. Was a 50€ upcharge back then, but well worth it, I like the bridge and sound very much.

Edit: Additional info: The ABM mounting screws do NOT fit into the bushings installed on the Setius. That was the main reason I had the bushings replaced with the ABM parts.


----------



## mnemonic (May 6, 2020)

rowsi said:


> That was a drop-in replacement. I could have mounted it on the bolts that were installed by the manufacturer, but I wanted to go the whole way. I had a local luthier replace the bushings with the ABM parts. This is the right bridge for you:
> 
> https://abm-guitarpartsshop.com/ABM...s-Steel/ABM-2506s-Steel::281.html?language=en
> 
> I already had the same bridge made completely from brass, but I didn't like that on the Setius. After contacting ABM about my wishes and needs I ordered a steel bridge body with notched brass saddles in black chrome. Was a 50€ upcharge back then, but well worth it, I like the bridge and sound very much.



Nice, thanks for the info. 

mine is 7-string so it looks like they only do a full-brass bridge. However I didn’t know they did custom work so I may contact them about a steel bridge rather than brass. My Setius is already quite deep/thick/resonant sounding so brass might be going the wrong way.


----------



## rowsi (May 6, 2020)

mnemonic said:


> snip



Toss them an email, they can do a 7-string steel bridge without a problem. Detail your tonal wishes, maybe aluminum is an even better choice in your case.


----------



## possumkiller (May 6, 2020)

rowsi said:


> Toss them an email, they can do a 7-string steel bridge without a problem. Detail your tonal wishes, maybe aluminum is an even better choice in your case.


I like steel bridges. I see they do polished stainless (look like chrome) and an aged finish. Can they do a black finish on steel bridge? I am looking at that Asian fit bridge with fat posts and bushings. I like the sustain and acoustic loudness of steel over the cast zinc stuff.


----------



## rowsi (May 6, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Can they do a black finish on steel bridge?



They can. But since they couldn't the finish in-house back then, they had to contract a different business to do that. That was the 50€ upcharge I mentioned earlier.


----------



## possumkiller (May 6, 2020)

rowsi said:


> They can. But since they couldn't the finish in-house back then, they had to contract a different business to do that. That was the 50€ upcharge I mentioned earlier.


Mmmmmm....

A big fat black juicy steel bridge is awfully good sounding to me. I will contact ABM.


----------



## mbardu (May 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> One begins with an ”A” but it might not be who you think, and I'm sure there are others, but you're not going to see them too often anyway.
> 
> The old school bespoke builders know that it's better to toss the stuff that isn't up to par, and build it into their five (or near it) figure price tags.
> 
> ...



OK I'll take it...does it start with "*Amfi...*"?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2020)

mbardu said:


> OK I'll take it...does it start with "*Amfi...*"?



I don't think I've ever been in the same state as an Amfisound. 

I hear they did great work. It's a shame they folded/stopped building. The few users here with them seem to love them to pieces.


----------



## narad (May 6, 2020)

Aik Huber and Aenneth Lawrence?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 6, 2020)

narad said:


> Aik Huber and Aenneth Lawrence?



I’d say the sample size in those cases are inconclusive. 

I was mainly talking about the more mainstream brands originally. 

Huber stuff is still fairly uncommon in the US other than a small handful of boutiques, and KL stuff that's been bounced around a lot isn't a great measure. There are probably more KL copies than actual guitars built by Ken.


----------



## mbardu (May 6, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think I've ever been in the same state as an Amfisound.
> 
> I hear they did great work. It's a shame they folded/stopped building. The few users here with them seem to love them to pieces.



Q.E.D. you have never seen one of them with a flaw then 

On my end would be Anderson and Aristides but I will say the sample size is small on the latter. 
Have never seen a Mayo with an issue either...but I guess that's because I've never owned a Mayo


----------



## cip 123 (May 6, 2020)

My 2 cents, I passed on several Mayo for a Schecter Custom Shop. 

Regius, Browne model, and a masterbuilt multiscale Regius.


Went with a Schecter Sunset 7 Custom. They’re quite cheap for what they are used and they are incredible guitars.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 6, 2020)

narad said:


> Aik Huber and Aenneth Lawrence?





mbardu said:


> On my end would be Anderson and Aristides but I will say the sample size is small on the latter.



You guys are dummies. Clearly it's Abenez and Aarvin.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 6, 2020)

The Aender Austom Ahop Guitars from Aon Ahorn are Amazing


----------



## mastapimp (May 6, 2020)

mbardu said:


> OK I'll take it...does it start with "*Amfi...*"?


"Alem..."


----------



## jephjacques (May 6, 2020)

I only have anecdotal evidence to back this up, but I'm pretty sure demand for Duvells was so high at first that they cut a lot of corners on those models to get them out the door fast enough. Or they had a different team building them or something- my point is I had Regiuses from the same period that were flawless, but tried four different Duvells and they all had significant build issues. Finally found a pristine one last year and bought it...and then they announced the model refresh two weeks later


----------



## chipchappy (May 6, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> "Alem..."


 
Alackmachine?


----------



## mbardu (May 6, 2020)

Nope, it was _*a*_used Ibanez Prestige all along...


----------



## narad (May 7, 2020)

chipchappy said:


> Alackmachine?



Given there was the blackmachine teardown thread, I don't think they can qualify as never having had issues.


----------



## StevenC (May 7, 2020)

Max which Auerswald did you play?


----------



## Shoeless_jose (May 8, 2020)

I have an OG Duvell non elite. Build wise its flawless love it rock solid attention to detail. Sadly im more of a singlecut guy I have learned. But its still a great guitar and I would only get rid of it to swap for a co singlcut.


----------



## jco5055 (May 8, 2020)

Alembic? And I'd guess either Tom Anderson or Aristides but those might be the "what you would guess" models.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2020)

jco5055 said:


> Alembic? And I'd guess either Tom Anderson or Aristides but those might be the "what you would guess" models.



I’m not turning this into a “rate every builder” thread. 

The point is, nearly everyone screws up a build.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (May 8, 2020)

Maybe a ‘rate every _Auilder_’ thread then?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 8, 2020)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Maybe a ‘rate every _Auilder_’ thread then?



I suppose I can merge every thread on here.


----------



## fantom (May 8, 2020)

Back on topic. I hesitantly grabbed a 2019 Regius 7 last year. It had a return policy, so I took a shot at it. The guitar is awesome. I knew it was a keeper within 5 minutes. Build quality is very high, it plays really well, and sounds great (I don't think sterile is accurate at all).

The forearm contour is no worse than any other superstrat. I actually find it a better contour than the Caparison TAT or Skervesen Raptor. My understanding is they changed it recently though. Sadly, I think an actual Fender Strat still has the most comfortable forearm route and bridge location.

For background, the 7 strings I can use for reference are several Bernie Sr era BC Riches, a pre-black Friday BRJ Sn7, and a Skervesen Raptor. Out of those, I sold 2 of the BC Rich 7s due to quality or playability issues. The remaining BC Rich probably plays slightly better to me, but not by much. The Mayones plays and sounds better than the BRJ and Skervesen. The Mayones also had the best build quality.

I don't want to risk comparing to 6 strings from a playability standpoint, but the build quality is better than some of the guitars I have owned including a Caparison CL TAT, several Bernie Sr BC Rich, 80s Gibson Explorer, pre-Fender Jackson SL1, etc.

Regarding prices, I was able to get it in USA cheaper or nearly the same price as a Core PRS or Suhr, so not sure it is worth saying USA buyers should stick to domestic brands.

It really comes down to sitting down or standing up and just playing one for a bit to decide if you like the playability.


----------



## macky (May 9, 2020)

Picked up a gently-used Duvell master builder's collection from late 2010's, supposed to be their pinnacle. It still sorely needed a fret end dressing and there was wood filler applied by the factory in a ding in the neck, though not in a conspicuous location. Orig buyer was pissed as was bought from pix and shipped from Belgium to USA, but kept the guitar for the same reason I bought it - we both fell in love with the overall guitar, especially the neck, in the 1st 5min of playing it. I'd say "play before you pay for this brand" but my sample size is literally one so take it w/ a grain of salt. Overall not as interested these days as Mayones is putting Purpleheart in their necks and I just can't get over how ugly I find it in comparison to the wenge/bubinga combo they used to run.


----------



## Chr0nicConsumer (May 9, 2020)

fantom said:


> Back on topic. I hesitantly grabbed a 2019 Regius 7 last year. It had a return policy, so I took a shot at it. The guitar is awesome. I knew it was a keeper within 5 minutes. Build quality is very high, it plays really well, and sounds great (I don't think sterile is accurate at all).
> 
> The forearm contour is no worse than any other superstrat. I actually find it a better contour than the Caparison TAT or Skervesen Raptor. My understanding is they changed it recently though. Sadly, I think an actual Fender Strat still has the most comfortable forearm route and bridge location.
> 
> ...



Very interesting perspective. I've personally had a Skervesen Raptor 7 for a year now, and have tried a bunch of Mayones and Aristides (I live in a place where they're pretty easy to find). Could never really get along with the Mayoneses. Not that the build quality was subpar, but I just.. don't vibe with any of them. Feels like they put too much finish on the woods. Somehow for both Mayones and Aristides, I liked their 6 strings significantly more than their 7 strings. My favorite Mayones was definitely a 6 string Duvel Elite.

Bottom line for me, QC for Mayones is good. They're fine guitars. Whether you bond with them or not, no way to tell except to try one!


----------



## fantom (May 9, 2020)

Chr0nicConsumer said:


> Very interesting perspective. I've personally had a Skervesen Raptor 7 for a year now, and have tried a bunch of Mayones and Aristides (I live in a place where they're pretty easy to find). Could never really get along with the Mayoneses. Not that the build quality was subpar, but I just.. don't vibe with any of them. Feels like they put too much finish on the woods. Somehow for both Mayones and Aristides, I liked their 6 strings significantly more than their 7 strings. My favorite Mayones was definitely a 6 string Duvel Elite.
> 
> Bottom line for me, QC for Mayones is good. They're fine guitars. Whether you bond with them or not, no way to tell except to try one!



Ya, interesting. I'm used to brands that mirror gloss finish the crap out of a guitar. I can see if you don't like that and want satin style stain, Skervesen might be more appealing. I personally love the 1/4 inch layer of gloss clear coat. I'm probably in the minority  one place it might matter, the neck. The Skervesen neck has noticeable "edges" at the wood seams. This might be due to the satin finish and different woods reacting in the environment differently. It isn't a deal breaker, but I don't have this issue with the Mayones or Caparison (which is also satin).

I bought the Skervesen because I thought the BRJ sounded muddy and boring. Skervesen chambering, multiscale, and BKPs thought it would clean it up. The Skervesen is a comparable guitar.

Everything below is just more data. I'm not trying to contradict the above post. I can definitely see each guitar appealing to different people and suggest to anyone to try something with specs that appeal to you and returning it if you aren't super happy in the first week. So take this as a single data point with 2 very specific guitars. I can't make a generalized claim at all here...

Aside from the finish, the Skervesen action cannot get as low as the Mayones. I think I would actually need to file the bridge or saddles to get it lower. To me that lies on the build quality side.

The assymetric neck profile isn't bad (definitely nothing like Strandberg), but is noticeable and I'm not sure I like it as much as a regular Fender style C profile. The Mayones profile is very similar to major brands like Jackson, BC Rich, Fender, but slightly thinner (nothing like an Ibanez though). This was the part that I was most concerned about, as I don't like super thin or chunky necks.

The most noticeable difference is the tone to me. The Skervesen to me sounds more muddy and very honky. It is especially present on the D string. Maybe that is due to the Aftermath or the pickup height? I don't know. I've noticed this on multiple amps. It really shines on a Rectifier, which is also muddy already. But most other amps pretty much any other guitar I own sounds considerably better. This might not matter, but I can see it causing an issue in a studio if you don't record all rhythm parts on the same guitar and want both guitar players to have a similar tone.

Speaking of Aristides, I have a friend with a 060. It is also a very good guitar. I didn't play it long enough to compare, but I wouldn't hesitate looking into them more if I was looking for another guitar.


----------



## Chr0nicConsumer (May 10, 2020)

fantom said:


> Ya, interesting. I'm used to brands that mirror gloss finish the crap out of a guitar. I can see if you don't like that and want satin style stain, Skervesen might be more appealing. I personally love the 1/4 inch layer of gloss clear coat. I'm probably in the minority  one place it might matter, the neck. The Skervesen neck has noticeable "edges" at the wood seams. This might be due to the satin finish and different woods reacting in the environment differently. It isn't a deal breaker, but I don't have this issue with the Mayones or Caparison (which is also satin).
> 
> I bought the Skervesen because I thought the BRJ sounded muddy and boring. Skervesen chambering, multiscale, and BKPs thought it would clean it up. The Skervesen is a comparable guitar.
> 
> ...



I actually have a high gloss finish, but even with a gloss finish, the rest of the guitar is done with a smooth satin finish. The Mayoneses I've tried (granted, this was before 2018) all felt.. sticky. This one doesn't 

For me, the biggest issue with Mayones is they felt.. like standard high end guitars. Undoubtedly high quality, very comfortable, sound great, but I've tried about a dozen of them and they all felt more or less the same. No "mojo", so to say. I agree with the comparison to high end Jacksons, that's what they remind me of. For that reason, I think they're great choices for many players.

Tone is a pickup related thing, I think. Mine has BKP Juggernauts, and it's exceptionally clear. I think brands like Skervesen are much more love it or hate it than Mayones. With Mayones, if you like Jacksons, you'll love it. In the end, I chose a different brand because getting Mayones to build a neck through multiscale guitar with a non-standard finish was just too expensive. I wanted something 'different', something that you can't find in a store, and Mayones is not the brand for that goal for me. They're work horse guitars!

Definitely agree with the Aristides comment. I live not far from their factory, and have tried many of their guitars. They're great people, very forward thinking. 
Sorry mods if this is too far off topic!


----------



## USMarine75 (May 10, 2020)

Here's my stable (including NAMM Setius I sold):
















MaxOfMetal said:


> I’m not turning this into a “rate every builder” thread.



So I'm trying to decide between a Guerilla and a BRJ?


----------



## narad (May 10, 2020)

Man, love the back on that setius.


----------



## USMarine75 (May 10, 2020)

narad said:


> Man, love the back on that setius.



Ninja'd... check out the backside of the Regius. I don't like the Mayones or Skervesens that look like cheap Ikea furniture on the back. Major turn-off that they have amazing tops and garbage backs IMO. Was it Blackmachine that started that trend?

And yeah I'm starting to regret selling that Setius now.


----------



## narad (May 10, 2020)

Yea, also good. I prefer the Setius since it doesn't have the break of a bunch of other woods running along it, + black binding. I'd probably do the same if I were to order one.


----------



## jephjacques (May 10, 2020)

The Setius is definitely underrated, but they've also got chunkier neck heels and slightly worse upper fret access than the Duvell and Regius. Not a dealbreaker, just different.


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 10, 2020)

I've played 4-5 and never liked a single one.

Totally agree with many of the others - flawless build quality but sounded and felt like poop. Never vibed with any of them.


----------



## narad (May 10, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> I've played 4-5 and never liked a single one.
> 
> Totally agree with many of the others - flawless build quality but sounded and felt like poop. Never vibed with any of them.



How do you know what poop feels like, huh?


----------



## USMarine75 (May 10, 2020)

Flappydoodle said:


> I've played 4-5 and never liked a single one.
> 
> Totally agree with many of the others - flawless build quality but sounded and felt like poop. Never vibed with any of them.



Totally agree. But I also think dead planks actually sound good for metal 

I mean, if you're playing slow enough that individual note choice actually matters then you need to play authentic *©*


----------



## Flappydoodle (May 10, 2020)

narad said:


> How do you know what poop feels like, huh?



Having kids!


----------



## Ben Pinkus (May 11, 2020)

I have a Regius 7 and a Qatsi Baritone. And have played many others (my fav is my friends Duvell Elite 6)

They are really good guitars, but I've had some minor issues with mine: 

Regius 7 - the neck seems very sensitive and requires more trussrod adjustments than any guitar I've owned 
Qatsi 7 - Had to Shim the nut to stop fret buzz. But I did get this 2nd hand so may be due to something the previous owner did

I'm actually looking at another, but for the specs I'd want I'd likely have to go custom and the wait times are long and £ is higher.


----------



## mpexus (May 11, 2020)

Yes: If you have the money and it wont make you broke to buy one


No: If you cannot afford without huge sacrifices


Its a freaking Electric guitar, you will play as good on a 3-4K one has you play on a 800 euro/dollar one (less if used). Sure they are pretty and "sexy AF" (Looking at you Headless Hydra) but... I wont plan to put them on the wall as a Piece of Art


----------



## Thaeon (May 11, 2020)

They can be absolutely stunning guitars. I've never played one though.


----------



## mastapimp (May 11, 2020)

I'll chime in...I have a Regius 7 that I custom ordered back in 2013 through their only USA dealer at the time. The build quality is absolutely perfect on mine and it came out how I wanted. The neck isn't as thin as some other popular metal guitars, but it's comfortable. The other thing that actually took a few weeks of playing time to get used to was the lack of forearm contour. On the older regius models, there is no cut/carve...so you have to rest your arm a little differently, especially when playing in a seated position. Now, i don't even notice it, but it was awkward at first. I've had a few people tell me it's the easiest guitar they've ever played on due to the low action and comfortable neck, but everyone has different tastes. I'd say it's best to try a few before you buy, especially if you're used to the super-strat body. 

In addition to the Regius, I have a Mayones Jabba 5 Bass that I ordered new a few years later and it also arrived in perfect condition. I would buy another Mayones and would probably lean towards the Core or Core Classic models as those appear to have a flat back and rounded top that may be a little more comfortable to play.


----------



## fantom (May 14, 2020)

mastapimp said:


> I would buy another Mayones and would probably lean towards the Core or Core Classic models as those appear to have a flat back and rounded top that may be a little more comfortable to play.



If you do, look into the newer Regius forearm contour. It is comfortable to me. The core models seem more like arch tops, which are usually less comfortable and heavier to me. I haven't played a Regius core though to confirm.


----------

